# Horus in Red



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

We've had some great new changes in staffing! 

I have risen to become your new, fearless, and (largely) benevolent dictator! At least, as long as our pals at VS let me. 

So what does that mean for you?

We're going to have a slightly more efficient setup and remove some redundant areas, add some new ones for ease of use, and generally have a better response time for everything. 

Essentially, I'm sitting in the throne Jezlad left vacant-- please feel free to drop me a line with any questions, comments, or concerns, and I'll do what I can for you!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Have no fear. Those of us in orange will keep the tyrant in check. 

We will make him work.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

When you say "Horus in red" are we talking underwear, body paint, alternate scheme for a forgeworld miniature?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh, definitely body paint. With glitter. It's cherry flavored, according to the bottle, but it also says it expired in 1998, so we might be going on a wild ride in a minute...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Goooooood!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck dude. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Good luck, looking forward to whatever it is you're planning


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

LotN


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey, congratulations. Is Jezlad gone then ? Any official statement ? Haven't been here for months...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Entarion said:


> Hey, congratulations. Is Jezlad gone then ? Any official statement ? Haven't been here for months...


We don't actually know. But in the interest of being able to move forward as a site, we couldn't really just sit around and wait. 

As it was we could request changes to the site from Vertical Scope through the admin account, but having one of us in the role makes the process more efficient.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> We don't actually know. But in the interest of being able to move forward as a site, we couldn't really just sit around and wait.
> 
> As it was we could request changes to the site from Vertical Scope through the admin account, but having one of us in the role makes the process more efficient.


Quite shocking twist. What dark secrets are behind his disappearance. We can only speculate.

And sorry for OT but who is responsible for Project logs section. Is it Wraithlord still ? Is he active ? Because I want to do some changes to my thread so who should I contact ?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

No dark secret, he sold the site and said fuck it. As to your project log, you should be able to edit it yourself.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

scscofield said:


> No dark secret, he sold the site and said fuck it.
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You mean to Vertical Scope ?



scscofield said:


> As to your project log, you should be able to edit it yourself.


Well, there is this common issue that posts older than 1 year (or so) can't be edited. One of my project logs looks like a ghost town because many pictures are not working anymore. I guess there is no working solution apart from some workaround like creating new log or re-upload all pictures and post them again.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yes to VS.

Have you tried recently to edit that thread?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Entarion said:


> And sorry for OT but who is responsible for Project logs section. Is it Wraithlord still ? Is he active ? Because I want to do some changes to my thread so who should I contact ?


If the thread is recent you should still have editing abilities over your own posts. If it's older posts you want changed you can let any of us know and we can do it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like we've still got that in place. We had an issue with someone sabotaging old content once upon a time, which is why that lockout exists. I will look into removing it so you can edit your own posts whenever. If it's not possible because that lockout is integrated into the site code, which it very well might be, any of the staff can edit the post for you. I admit, I am not a code monkey, though-- my solution to most technical problems is to intone the Omnissiah's Canticle of the Plug and perform the appropriate rite-- unplug it, tap on the device not working and say the holy phrase, "Make-um porn box work again?" and then plug it back in... So we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> my solution to most technical problems is to intone the Omnissiah's Canticle of the Plug and perform the appropriate rite-- unplug it, tap on the device not working and say the holy phrase, "Make-um porn box work again?" and then plug it back in...


Jeez, why didn't you tell us this _before_ we elected you to admin? :laugh:


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Yeah, it looks like we've still got that in place. We had an issue with someone sabotaging old content once upon a time, which is why that lockout exists. I will look into removing it so you can edit your own posts whenever. If it's not possible because that lockout is integrated into the site code, which it very well might be, any of the staff can edit the post for you. I admit, I am not a code monkey, though-- my solution to most technical problems is to intone the Omnissiah's Canticle of the Plug and perform the appropriate rite-- unplug it, tap on the device not working and say the holy phrase, "Make-um porn box work again?" and then plug it back in... So we'll have to see what happens.


Removing that lock would be amazing! Please let us know if your "rites" were successful :grin2:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

After investigating, it appears that the lock is in the site's code. I don't have a way to remove it, unfortunately. I do know that it's there for site security, though-- I remember when it was implemented following somebody sabotaging old but proprietary content, and it doubled as a way to seal some potential old back doors into the site since we've had it with Russian hackers on more than one occasion. While I'm not quite so concerned about proprietary content-- if someone decides to take down something they posted, that's fine, we can always replace it with something equally good or better-- I'm inclined to leave anything that is coded into the site's security features alone since my understanding of the site's coding is currently about on par with your average tech-priest (meaning I don't rightly know how it works.)


----------

